# The CCGB welcomes it's 500th member.



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

On behalf of The Cockapoo Club of GB (CCGB) I would like to announce that today we welcomed our 500th Member !!

Launched back on the 26th November 2011 - 5 months to the day - our support has snowballed.

Since that launch we have grown at a rapid rate and it is not only the number of members that has increased. The workload of the Committee has increased 10 fold as we have put in place the protocol for inspecting breeder members and stud members resulting in active Approved Breeders and Stud listings, a breeder mentoring scheme, a registration database, a re-home and rescue database and successfully have re-homed 5 Cockapoos, a Facebook page, a members only forum, a monthly 'Poo News newsletter, have been registered with the Karlton Index, were approached to help create the Cockapoo page on Dog Breed Health website, are registered with the BVA as having official health test contacts, have been recognised as the first club to endorse the new RSPCA/BVA AWF Puppy Information Pack and Puppy Contract and use it for all of our registered puppies and have been commended for this by the BVA AWF and BVA on twitter........and there's lots more in the pipeline.

This is exciting times for Cockapoos and there's so much drive to secure their future that we are proud to forge this path.

Stephen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Proud to have been a part of it


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done to all at CCGB.I applaud you all for the hard work and long hours of commitment you've all put in to benefit cockerpoo welfare.A huge pat on the back for rehoming 5 cockerpoos.Keep up the good work and wow 500 members....not bad eh


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Proud to have been a part of it


Me too! :twothumbs:

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Me too! :twothumbs:
> 
> Karen xx


Me three! It's been a genuine pleasure, and I am learning so much! :twothumbs:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sarette said:


> Me three! It's been a genuine pleasure, and I am learning so much! :twothumbs:


Me four :twothumbs:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Me five:twothumbs:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Me too :twothumbs: ... very happy to be involved.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Who would have believed how quickly it would have grown and the reputation it would have received in the "dog world" - not me for one! The small acorns are rapidly becoming the New Forest!!!

Dave - proud to be a member


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow well done everyone x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> On behalf of The Cockapoo Club of GB (CCGB) I would like to announce that today we welcomed our 500th Member !!
> 
> Launched back on the 26th November 2011 - 5 months to the day - our support has snowballed.
> 
> ...


I'm exhausted just reading about it!!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

It's been an absolute privilege to have been involved with such a committed group of people all pulling together for one common aim of improving the life of all cockapoos.

As the proud owner of a 9 week old puppy, I've found that the advice given by all members of the Cockapoo Club of GB has been invaluable.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done everyone!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:twothumbs:Way to go:twothumbs:


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Whoop whoop! Congrats  Hard work always pays off!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Onward's and Upward's

A big well done to all the CCGB Team your all such fun to work with roud:

Mick :yo:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

When we started this I thought it would be something big, but not this fast.
Makes all the hard work worth while. Go team, so proud to be part of it.:twothumbs:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*Don't you mean 600?*

I promise not to make this a weekly post, but I am gobsmacked (and with a gob like mine, there's a lot to smack) that so soon after the 500 member announcement, the CCGB has now passed the 600 member mark!!!!










Dave


----------

